# SHOW me your Tram - photos !!



## Castor_Game

*METRO LIGERO ML1 – MADRID, MADRID COMMUNITY - SPAIN*



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr


Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr


Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr



Metropolitano de Madrid\Metro Ligero por MetrosdoMundo, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

robhood said:


> *Edinburgh Tram, under construction , UK*
> 
> 
> Edinburgh Tram: 01.08.13 by KM_Edinburgh, on Flickr


Pretty tram line and nice Spanish trams


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Jaen (E)


----------



## Amrafel

Trams in Bratislava, Slovakia:

Tatra T3:










Reconstructed Tatra T3:










Tatra T6:










Next year first Škoda 30 T should arrive:


----------



## Wapper

^^I like that Skoda tram!

I didn't know that Madrid had tram tunnels. Very nice! Spain really is one of the greatest tram nations.


----------



## Castor_Game

^^

In the first half of the twentieth century, and throughout the world, Spain was a country of trams. In the second half the "modern" was to remove the tram and is now recovering slowly, very slowly and with a very different philosophy to the twentieth century.

As for the Madrid tramway tunnels are simply to access underground stations that are in the three lines "Metro Ligero" (tram). These lines connect Madrid with its metropolitan area (ML2 and ML3) or different new districts of Madrid (ML1). The line ML1 is largely underground because it have to cross major highway systems.

ML2
ML3
ML1

In other Spanish cities there are tunnels for tramway service, Alicante for example, and the Seville Metro is underground (mostly) but with streetcar vehicles. Valencia are also underground stations of tram.


Tram de Alicante: Estación de Luceros por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr


Luceros por F. Prieto // fprieto.es, en Flickr


Unidad Móvil de Metro de Sevilla en la estación de San Bernardo por sevilla21, en Flickr


Esperando por C.Olmos, en Flickr


----------



## Amrafel

Do you like Alicante trams? We as well :yes:


----------



## tonttula

There are at the moment 3 different tram types being used at the same time in Helsinki, Finland. If we don't count couple of tourist trams. 


Picture by Daniel Federley









Oldest ones are these ones build in the 70's and 80's. Most recent change was to lower the floor. 

Picture by Daniel Federley









Variotram's that were deployed in 1999 and have had various problems ever since thanks to weather and hills in Helsinki.


Picture by Daniel Federley









And here's the new one, build by Finnish Transtech Oy. Just started some weeks ago on a regular route. 40 will be build and there's option for 90 more as the tram lines are being expanded, thanks to downtown expansion.


----------



## Barto_S

Warsaw. Operates trams from polish production.
































































old, out of use:


----------



## Wapper

Castor_Game said:


> ^^
> 
> In the first half of the twentieth century, and throughout the world, Spain was a country of trams. In the second half the "modern" was to remove the tram and is now recovering slowly, very slowly and with a very different philosophy to the twentieth century.


True, just like so many European countries. But Spain is recovering well. It has a good tram network in most large and many middle-sized cities with modern and often interestingly designed vehicles.


----------



## Castor_Game

Amrafel said:


> Do you like Alicante trams? We as well :yes:



Woow! :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game

Wapper said:


> True, just like so many European countries. But Spain is recovering well. It has a good tram network in most large and many middle-sized cities with modern and often interestingly designed vehicles.


Well, I appreciate your compliments on the tram in Spain, but not to do triumphalism, not bad, but could be better.

In any case if there are projects underway, Metro Málaga (a tram ride partly underground and partly outdoor), Granada tram (with path partially underground), train-tram of the Bay of Cadiz ..

*CAF 801 BAY OF CADIZ - Vehicles tested by conventional train tracks (northern Spain):*


Tren-Tram Bahía de Cádiz Puente de los Fierros por --- juanito ---, en Flickr


Tren-Tram Bahía de Cádiz por 440_502, en Flickr


Más que una persecución, una aventura! Asi definiría el dia de hoy! Esta fue la primera foto de una buena persecuación al Tren-Tram 801.001 "Bahía de Cádiz" de CAF.Aqui le vemos pasando suavemente por Manzanos, sucrando la linea Alsasua-Miranda. por KIN-446, en Flickr


----------



## Danny_Harris

Metro bus in china ....


----------



## Castor_Game

*TRAM, SOLLER <MAJORCA ISLAND> – BALEARIC ISLANDS COMMUNITY - SPAIN*



Tren y tranvia de Soller by click-mallorca.com por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr



Tranvía por damianvila, en Flickr



Island Tour por Click-mallorca.com, en Flickr



Tranvía de Sóller por Sandra CC, en Flickr



Tranvía Sóller por rroca2009, en Flickr



Tranvía de Soller por Jota CC, en Flickr



Tranvía de Sóller por CathLefroy, en Flickr



Tranvia de Puerto de Soller. por Jagalo., en Flickr



Tranvía de Soller por Luis Solano, en Flickr


----------



## rubiopr27

^^ They're like the ones in old Manila, which they call it _"tranvía"_.


----------



## Taller Better

^^^ I love them!


----------



## Castor_Game

rubiopr27 said:


> ^^ They're like the ones in old Manila, which they call it _"tranvía"_.


All trams at that time were similar. 

"Tranvía" is the Spanish word for streetcar or tram. 


*TRAM, MURCIA – MURCIA COMMUNITY - SPAIN*



Tranvía de Murcia, ultimando la puesta a punto. por MΣTRØMURCIΔ, en Flickr



Tranvía de Murcia por Ssíctor_alaris92, en Flickr



Tranvía de Murcia en prue-bas por MΣTRØMURCIΔ, en Flickr



el tranvía por Mariana Travieso Bassi, en Flickr



Travia por maqumo, en Flickr



IMG_3221 por buspmi, en Flickr


Murcia Tranvia por Mosaic Images, en Flickr



IMG_1828 por buspmi, en Flickr


Murcia Tranvia por Mosaic Images, en Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

twentyteleve said:


> Nice pics ! !... I like the fourth one. This pic show the awesome look of tram and street view also.


Thank you!

I like walkable cities with trams. The centre should not be dominated by cars.

The tram is much easier to reach than the metro. The tram holds more passengers than the bus. 

I have travelled by tram in the following cities:

*Norrköping
Tallinn
St Petersburg
Prague
*


----------



## Castor_Game

*TRAMVAY, BARCELONA – CATALONIA COMMUNITY - SPAIN*



tranvia Barcelona por fillonte1, en Flickr



tranvía por serguei_2k, en Flickr



Tramvia Barcelona por .Robert., en Flickr



Tramvia Blau "Barcelona" "Tibidabo" por picaddict, en Flickr



Tramvia Barcelona por xabijj, en Flickr



DSC_0043 por xrispixels, en Flickr



Tramvia Blau por MPeiro, en Flickr



TRAMvia de BCN por Marcos Dopico, en Flickr



Tramvia arribant a Glòries por Bernat Borràs, en Flickr



tram T4 Barcelona por xrispixels, en Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

[/url]

Tram in Stettin, Poland


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Trams in *Rīga, Latvia*

Pictures by various authors from parovoz.com. Except the first one - that's by me.









Tatra T3a trams usually consist of 1 or 2 cars. This one is in Jugla for driver training.









This one is on the twice-per-hour line 2.









Tram on line 10 with the new Light palace in the background. This tram line has stayed unchanged for 100 years and even has it's own song.









Tatra T6B5 have recently been refurbished and some have received a new livery.









Škoda ForCity Alfa (previously Škoda 15T/15T1) are the newest addition to the city's network. 20 are 3-section trams with capacity for 318 which is less than in the old trams. But 6 are 4-section trams with capacity for 438 people which is considerably more.
In the picture is 4-section low floor tram 01 with the first passenger service on line 11.









3-section low floor tram 02 with mobile company LMT advertisement.









4-section low floor tram 06 and various other waiting for the start of 2 minute interval for the 25th folk Song and dance festival.









Phoenix tram car on route Ausekļa street - Mežaparks.


----------



## xrtn2

*VLT DE CUIABA / BRAzIL*




















01








02








03








04








05








06


----------



## EMArg

The old tramway in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

And some tramways of San Francisco:


----------



## Romashka01

in Lviv, Ukraine








































by me


----------



## NordikNerd

^^ I have been to Lviv, Ukraine and it's a not a drab Soviet looking place as you might think but a typical central european city. Is that the Opera on the 3rd photo ?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ no, it's City Hall 

Lviv Opera and Ballet Theater: 

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3733/11176833563_c8cdcc974c_b.jpg


----------



## Drunkill

A video I shot in my street last year of the new class of locally built trams undergoing a test on my route.
http://youtu.be/GgqXeZ2DYZ0

Photos of the same testing session.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

*Liepāja, Latvia*
Opened in 1899 it is the oldest tram system in the Baltics. In late 1970ies it was reduced to only one line. But that line was extended to length of 15 km in 2013, and there are plans for a second line that would be built when the city will get money to build a viaduct over the railway station. It is also the only public transport network in the country with GPS so that you can see the vehicle locations on a map in real time. Tram ticket costs 57 euro cents.

*








*KT4SU at the bus and railway station. There is a passenger train only 2 times per week.*









*KT4D at the new extension terminus "Mirdzas Ķempes iela"


----------



## Zack Fair

Drunkill said:


> A video I shot in my street last year of the new class of locally built trams undergoing a test on my route.


Not a big fan of the color scheme (I would take out the green and stick with the white-yellow livery), but I love the design! What's the manufacturer?


----------



## NordikNerd

*Stockholm, Sweden March 1962*









*September 1962*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Trondheim, Norway 1968*

























*Oslo, Norway 1968*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Helsinki 1980*


----------



## michael812

Some trams from Saint-Petersburg


----------



## michael812

Saint-Peterburg trams from the beginning of XX century


----------



## KillerZavatar

ikops said:


> All those modern trams look more like busses to me. Not very appealing.
> 
> Dalian and Rome get a high score from me.


my opinion couldn't be more polar to yours. was thinking these new trams are really good looking, saw the Dalian one and just thought that Dalian quickly needs it's Metro density to increase. That tram looks really outdated.

Might just be me getting tired of that Tram in Essen though. Just horribly uncomfortable. hno:


----------



## NordikNerd

Are there any KT4D Tatra trams still in service in Germany ?









*Tram, Strandvägen Stockholm*









*Tram, Hamngatan Stockholm*


----------



## mouadh25

*ALGIERS | ALGERIA*


----------



## mouadh25

*CONSTANTINE | ALGERIA*


----------



## mouadh25

*CONSTANTINE | ALGERIA*


----------



## mouadh25

*CONSTANTINE | ALGERIA
*
A Trip in the L1 of the Tramway of Constantine a city in the east of Algeria with a traditional music of old the city


----------



## mouadh25

*Oran - ALGERIA*


----------



## mrsmartman

*Light Rail Vehicle, Hong Kong*


----------



## mouadh25

*Constantine | ALGERIA*

Tramway Accident Simulation for training of a new promotion of Civil Protection


----------



## NordikNerd

*Steinstraße*








*Richard-Wagner-Straße*








*Trams in Rostock, Germany*


----------



## Nexis

Shouldn't this thread be in the Subways & Urban Transport section?


----------



## xrtn2

RIO DE JANEIRO - BRAZIL









Eduardo Paes









Eduardo Paes


----------



## xrtn2

RIO VLT


----------



## xrtn2

RIO TRAM



Nighto said:


> Pessoal, fiz algumas fotos hoje. Segue:
> 
> Av. Rio Branco próximo a R. Buenos Aires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalhe das mudas a serem plantadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudas recém plantadas, proteção para não serem pisoteadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudas sendo plantadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av. Rio Branco, cruzamento com R. Sete de Setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrando na R. Sete de Setembro, sentido Praça XV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquina com R. da Quitanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esquina com R. do Carmo, e a minha bicicleta em seu estacionamento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruzamento com R. Primeiro de Março
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras ainda bem pesadas no começo do Largo do Paço, pelas manilhas vão ter que transpor rede de água
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado do passeio. Até a próxima!
> 
> []s


----------



## dj4life

*Trams in Stockholm*

There are a few variations of the rolling stock used in Stockholms transportation system, since several different tram/light-railway systems exist.

Djurgårdslinjen - heritage tramline. A few different variations and combinations of older trams are possible.

Stockholm, Strandvägen 05.07.2015 by The STB, on Flickr

Spårvagnar/Trams - regular city trams. Rolling stock: Bombardier Flexity Classic A34

Sergels Trg 290914 SL A34 2 by Hans Ove Stiig, on Flickr

Tvärbanan/Nockebybanan - urban tram systems. Two variations of the rolling stock exist:

CAF Urbos A35

Solna Business Park 290914 SL A35 452 by Hans Ove Stiig, on Flickr

Bombardier Flexity Swift A32-A35

Mårtensdal SL A32 404 A32 406 by warthunga, on Flickr

Lidingöbanan - a light-railway line connecting Lidingö island with Ropsten area in Stockholm.

CAF Urbos A36 (a modified version of CAF A35)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18903103043/in/photostream

Suburban light-railway

Roslagsbanan/X10P, UBxp, UBp

tågset0001 by Roslagsbanans utbyggnad, on Flickr

Saltsjöbanan/C10-C11 based on the model C8 (reconstructed older subway wagons)

Vorortzug der Saltsjöbanan by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Firstly Toronto's old streetcars, and secondly the new ones:




christos-greece said:


> Fleet Streetcar Loop by wyliepoon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleet Streetcar Loop by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## Épicolx

A few examples of Lisbon's trams:

Elétricos de Lisboa by Franky De Witte, on Flickr

2015-06-22 - 571 - Portas do Sol by o331jne, on Flickr

2015-07-02 - 581 - Calçada de S Francisco / R Vitor Cordon by o331jne, on Flickr

2015-10-21 - 571 - Pr Afonso de Albuquerque by o331jne, on Flickr

2015-05-18 - 566 - Poiais de S Bento by o331jne, on Flickr

2012-09-12 - 553 - R João de Barros by o331jne, on Flickr

No eléctrico by Robert Grant, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Taller said:


> this is the new streetcar that is being rolled out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://torontoist.com/2012/11/ttc-previews-our-new-streetcars/
> 
> I know the old stock has to be replaced, but aesthetically I prefer the look of the existing cars as new trams around the world are all starting to look the same.


This is absolutely fantastic! It has a LOT of character, it doesn't look like any other tram I've seen, and it bases its design on that of the old models. Perfect. 

Those tram lines from Algeria are very impressive, well done.

A rare sight: Paris trams under snow, here the T2 in the Western suburbs


sur les voies by Franck Schneider, on Flickr


railroad tracks by Franck Schneider, on Flickr


tram station by Franck Schneider, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/dP7vZC


----------



## horlick97

Thanks for all the postings. I enjoyed reading them. 

I do not have photos of trams to share. Please however allow me to share a thought. 

I can fully understand the merit of standardisation of the railway gauge to the standard gauge of 1435mm. 

However, for trams, I am thinking wouldn't metre gauge be more suitable? This is because: 
- Trams do not need to travel at high speed, typically < 80km/hr? So, stability is not a problem. 
- Trams are generally narrower, 2.65m compared with 2.8m to 3.2m for mainline railway? 
- Trams need to turn tighter corners. Narrower gauge will allow smaller turning radius. 

Will be happy to hear your thoughts. Which cities have trams with meter gauge? I suspect they must be the older ones, if at all. 

Thanking in advance.


----------



## narkelion

Cagliari tram has a 950mm gauge: 










Roma-Giardinetti line, in Rome, has a 950mm gauge too:


----------



## xrtn2

dj4life said:


> There are a few variations of the rolling stock used in Stockholms transportation system, since several different tram/light-railway systems exist.
> 
> Vorortzug der Saltsjöbanan by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr


Great ones


----------



## xrtn2

Taller said:


> Firstly Toronto's old streetcars, and secondly the new ones:


Interesting


----------



## xrtn2

Brisbane, Australia 1968


----------



## xrtn2

RIO VLT MAP


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro Tram














































Source: PAC 2


----------



## lezgotolondon

madannie said:


> And so back from the Isle of Man to the modern world.
> 
> A few recent photos of the Supertram in Sheffield. Still waiting for public service on the tram-train service to Rotherham & Parkgate, but the tram-train cars can be seen out and about:
> 
> 399 205 at University of Sheffield stop in March 2018:
> 
> 
> 399 205 and 106 at Meadowhall in March 2018. Pity about the spot of rain on the lens hno:
> https://photos.smugmug.com/Trams/Supertram-2018/i-FhBXjSp/0/5842792d/XL/18010_SYS205%20a[/QUOTE]
> 
> Tram-trains are the best.
> 
> Almost light metro at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Most mid size cities should implement them instead of the slow trams.


----------



## mouadh25

Guess the city !


----------



## Rocky031

*Osijek, Croatia*

First tram line opened in 1884. and Osijek was first in Croatia to have a tram. Today only Osijek and Zagreb have trams, other cities Pula, Rijeka and Dubrovnik discontinued trams after WW2.

Tram from 1926.












Düwag GT-6












Tatra T3R.PV












It is planned to extend tram lines in the next few years along with new trams. This project is approved and will be co-financed by EU funds.


----------



## madannie

*Sheffield, UK*

More from Sheffield, taken this year

Car 114 using the crossover at Hillsborough


Cars 106 and 115 at Fitzalan Square


Car 118 on Park Grange Road


Car 107 approaching Park Square


Car 202 alongside the Sheffield & Tinsley Canal near Attercliffe stop


Images from https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/South-Yorkshire-Supertram-2019/


----------



## xrtn2

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil tram
*


----------



## madannie

*West Midlands Metro, UK*

A few photos of the West Midlands Metro from earlier this year

37 approaching Black Lake


22 leaving the current Birmingham terminus, Grand Central


28 on Bilston Road in Wolverhampton


28 again, this time crossing New Swan Lane near Black Lake


20 between St Chads and Bull Street


31 heading away from Jewellery Quarter


36 leaving Handsworth Booth Street on battery power


24 at Bilston Central in the rain


All from https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/West-Midlands-Metro-2019/


----------



## madannie

*Nottingham Express Transit, UK*

Some from Nottingham, taken in June 2019.

237 and 232 pass near David Lane


225 heading away from David Lane


211 north of David Lane


227 heading down Waverley Street


213 on Beastmarket Hill


220 between Bramcote Lane and Cator Lane stops


218 approaching Cator Lane


All from https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/Nottingham-2019/


----------



## mw123

Sydney CBD & SE Light Rail


DSC03403 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03408 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03407 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Kaohsiung, Taiwan

高雄輕軌駁二大義站 by Hsinyu Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

New Taipei City, Taiwan

Danhai Light Rail 105, Xinshi 1st Road by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Danhai LRT Tram by Shao-Wei Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

VITORIA MAN said:


> nice to see these caf so far from spain


More CAF in Amsterdam






CAF Urbos 3003 Tram

De Nieuwe Tram by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


Primo Trinus by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr

CAF Metro M7 series


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Utrecht Uithoflijn*

Yesterday a new tram line was opened in the Dutch city of Utrecht, the Uithoflijn.

Previously there was a bus line, but the buses were known as the sardine bus, because it was often crowded with passengers. 
Although the buses were extra long.

21-11-17 Qbuzz VanHool AGG300 4209, Utrecht - Catharijnesingel by Julian de Bondt, on Flickr


Utrecht: U-OV Trams 6009 and 6004 by harry_nl, on Flickr


Qbuzz 6009 - Utrecht, Heidelberglaan by Daniël Bleumink, on Flickr


CAF 6009 + 6021 te Utrecht Centraal 14 december 2019 by Remco van den Bosch, on Flickr


U-OV, 6019 by Chris GBNL, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

CAF is doing well!


----------



## madannie

*Sheffield, UK*

A few from January 2020













Images from https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/Supertram-2020/


----------

